# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  و اینک!! چه رشته ای؟

## parham7983

درود بر شما!
دوستانی که کنکورتون خوب بوده بیاید و بگید چه رشته ای رو برای اولویت های اولتون انتخاب میکنید
تا به بقیه هم کمکی کرده باشبد
رتبه تون رو اگه بگید که چه بهتر!

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

من 1534 منطقه دو(نظام جدید) خیلی پوکیدم وقتی رتبه رو دیدم اصلا....حالا ببینم اگه بشه مهندسی (نفت یا شیمی یا پلیمر)یکی از دانشگاههای تهران یا اصفهان

----------


## Paridokhtam

من 5569 سهمیه پنج درصد علوم انسانی . فقط اصفهان میخام که دوستان گفتن قبول نمیشم متاسفانه.‌ حالا انتخاب می کنم دیگه امید بخدا

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

یا ایها الناس یکی کمک کنه :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

up

----------


## k92nm

*این ساعت سنجشیا با کدوم گورستانی تنظیمه؟ غرض از صبحشون چیه کیه؟*

----------


## mehrzad.ch

کسی هس فرهنگیان خونده باشه به من کمک کنه لطفااااا

----------


## k92nm

> یا ایها الناس یکی کمک کنه


* اصفهان که 100% قبولی تهرانا رو هم انتخاب اولت میکنی برای پیش بینیم بایست ظرفیتا رو دید*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط the bad police


من 1534 منطقه دو(نظام جدید) خیلی پوکیدم وقتی رتبه رو دیدم اصلا....حالا ببینم اگه بشه مهندسی (نفت یا شیمی یا پلیمر)یکی از دانشگاههای تهران یا اصفهان


پلیمر خواجه نصیر قبولی
موفق باشی*

----------


## mehrab98

> من 1534 منطقه دو(نظام جدید) خیلی پوکیدم وقتی رتبه رو دیدم اصلا....حالا ببینم اگه بشه مهندسی (نفت یا شیمی یا پلیمر)یکی از دانشگاههای تهران یا اصفهان


 صنعتی اصفهانو به خواجه نصیر و علم وصنعت ترجیح بده.

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

سلام مرسی از نظرتون میشه بپرسم چرا ؟؟؟از چه لحاظی میگین .میتونین یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟

----------


## Bhniya

فقط تو رو خدا اگه رشته ای رو نمی خواید انتخابش نکنین و جای بقیه رو نگیرین من تراز زیر گروه 1 ام 6800 شده تنها خواستم اینه که پرستاری دانشگاه ازاد اهواز رو بیارم خیلی لب مرزم...

----------


## k92nm

> سلام مرسی از نظرتون میشه بپرسم چرا ؟؟؟از چه لحاظی میگین .میتونین یکم بیشتر توضیح بدین؟


*نسبت به پارسال این رشته هایی که میگی
تهران: جزئی کم شده 
امیرکبیر: جزئی کم شد
حواجه نصیر: این رشته ها رو اصلا نداره که جزئی کم بشه
شریف: بدون تغییر
علم و صنعت و بهشتی: این رشته ها رو ندارن
در نتیجه شما هم اونارو اول بزن بعد برو اصفهان که قطعا قبولی ولی زیاد به تهران امیدوار نباش*

----------


## genzo

یکی به من میگه با 112 هزار منطقه 2 رادیلوژی قبول میشه یا نه  ؟

----------


## mehrzad.ch

شانسو توروخدااا تو برگه انتخاب رشته دبیری که محل خدمتش شهر خودم باشه نیست ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااا

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

آره راست میگین مرسی از راهنماییتون :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Bhniya

> یکی به من میگه با 112 هزار منطقه 2 رادیلوژی قبول میشه یا نه  ؟


هر موقع ظرفیت این رشته 10 برابر شد حتما!!

----------


## parham7983

> من 1534 منطقه دو(نظام جدید) خیلی پوکیدم وقتی رتبه رو دیدم اصلا....حالا ببینم اگه بشه مهندسی (نفت یا شیمی یا پلیمر)یکی از دانشگاههای تهران یا اصفهان


موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Vicious

زبان ژاپنی

----------


## mohammadreza13

دوستان با سابقه انجمن، انتخاب رشته در راه خدا نداریم امسال؟ خیلی ها هستن کمک میخوان تاپیک رایگان بزنین نوبت دهی کنین تشکر

----------


## parham7983

> دوستان با سابقه انجمن، انتخاب رشته در راه خدا نداریم امسال؟ خیلی ها هستن کمک میخوان تاپیک رایگان بزنین نوبت دهی کنین تشکر


پیشنهاد جالبی بود

----------


## mq2016

ظرفیت رشته های مهندسیو کم کردن شهر ما پارسال 105 برق میگرفت الان 75 32 تا کامپیوتر الان 25

----------

